# May Day



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

As of tomorrow, I am going to keep a log of some sort so I can see the volume of coffee I get through annually. Nothing scientific of course! My guess for 12 months is 75 kilos. If anyone wants to do the same we can have a mass reveal next May 1st!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Someone who drinks in my local has kept a record of every pint he has drunk in his life and what it cost - he's in his mid-60s now. He drinks pretty much every day. He once revealed to me the quantity. I was so astonished I can't remember. Just thought I'd share that as my way of saying. I'm in and view it as a viable alternative to dancing round the maypole tomorrow.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

75 kilos in 12 months??

That's almost a kilo and a half a week! Jeezus. I'm lucky if I do a kilo a month.

You must drink gallons of water daily just to stay hydrated... I'd be sitting on the bog more than doing anything else!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha bloody hell, I'm a Kilo a month man so will start this off with me declaring 12 kilos!!!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dfk has a huge conical though, he probably uses a bag just adjusting grind settings or clearing stales out.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> Dfk has a huge conical though, he probably uses a bag just adjusting grind settings or clearing stales out.


Not anymore he doesn't, he has gone all flat on us!


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Probably 18kg. 75kg is ridiculous, interesting food for thought though


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Not anymore he doesn't, he has gone all flat on us!


Ah.

Would of counted towards that ridiculous number last year though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Including brewed i'm about a 500g a week so 25 kilos-ish? If i worked from home it'd be much more.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

One and a half kilos a month average for me.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

2.25 kilos per month for me, therefore ~27kg per year for me


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm a lightweight (figuratively that is!) and only get through about 250g a week or 12Kg per annum!!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'd go close to 25/30kg.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

75kg

Whats the fuss...

A coffee every couple of hours.....

throughout the day....

all day.....

every day......

and every night...

endlessly......

Errr do you sleep much?

Actually CAN you sleep....


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Average around a kilo a month for me too.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Depending if I'm making coffee for people at work 1-1.5 kilos a month.

My own personal consumption is 1 espresso and 1 brewed coffee for a week day. 2-3 espressos max at the weekend.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> As of tomorrow, I am going to keep a log of some sort so I can see the volume of coffee I get through annually. Nothing scientific of course! My guess for 12 months is 75 kilos. If anyone wants to do the same we can have a mass reveal next May 1st!


It doesn't sound as if a mass reveal is going to be necessary given the predictability of the projections so far... and I'm in awe - I'd spend nearly all my time making and drinking coffee (not my day job) and definitely have to give up my day job. I was going to wonder if recording is going to more subtle and as well as sheer, staggering, overwhelming, mind blowing (or none of those, as in my case) quantity, also record how the coffee was brewed etc. Oh, and well done, your contribution to the coffee industry is impressive (I'm ashamed).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Glevum could be a contender, I'm sure he mentioned 2kg a week a while back


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Right, let me clear this up a bit! There are two of us in the house who drink espresso based drinks every day. In addition to that, I often get between 2 and 5 people calling in. All my drinks are based on an 18 m dose and I personally on average have about 6 a day, with my son not being far behind. I use a kilo a week comfortably so there's 52 kilos. I also receive the DSOL which is another 12 kilos a year but I play with that more than anything, so that 64 kilos. Then I often either receive or but guest coffees on top.

I received 5 kilos last week so I am going to start my count from there as I always buy in 'bulk'! So, I do not think my guess will be far away but it is not all drunk by me!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Reckon i am about 2.5kg a month, so 30kg, costing i would say £300.

Hope the wife doesnt read this!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I continue to be awe struck and ashamed at my distinctly light weight consumption.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

+1 on that!

I'm dehydrated as it is and find it hard to drink enough water regularly to stop me waking up in the morning with dry-mouth.

If I drank 6 espressos a day I'd look like a stick of jerky.

Fair play to all you big drinkers though.

How much water does everyone drink a day?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

..I have an 800ml water flask. I drink on average one and a half of these a day so 1.2L a day.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I rarely drink anything until mid afternoon, other than coffee. between then and about9 pm I will drink between 2 and 3 liters and perhaps a couple of mugs of tea. I had never thought about hydration being a problem. that said, I am on the wrong side of 20 stones!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a couple of shots before leaving the house, then two at work in the morning, then ill drink water in the afternoon, maybe 3L.

Then another shot when i get home, then again water/squash for the evening.

Friday, thats a different story!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Milanski said:


> ..I have an 800ml water flask. I drink on average one and a half of these a day so 1.2L a day.


That's nothing for someone who seems quite health conscious generally - I average about 4-6 litres a day, top end of that if I'm training (or bored at work. Drinking water makes the day go faster)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> That's nothing for someone who seems quite health conscious generally - I average about 4-6 litres a day, top end of that if I'm training (or bored at work. Drinking water makes the day go faster)


Drinking that much water makes the day go faster as I suspect you spend most of it in the toilet .......


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I think I may have underestimated my drinking tendencies. I'm upping mine to at least 50kg.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I have the bladder of a gnat so it's frequent, short trips. Breaks up the day though like you said


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I probably go through about a kilo a month and that's working from home. Would be hyper if I drank much more I think. Sure if and when we have kids that might change though!

Re water, I drink loads too - probably about 3L a day on average.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> That's nothing for someone who seems quite health conscious generally - I average about 4-6 litres a day, top end of that if I'm training (or bored at work. Drinking water makes the day go faster)


You're right. I just looked it up. In terms of equasions, this is how to find out how much water AS A MINIMUM we should be drinking:

body weight in stones x14 = weight in lbs

weight in lbs/2 = amount of liquid needed in fl oz

then type this fl oz figure into google to get amount in litres (eg 85 fl oz to litres).

At 11 stone I should be consuming a MIN of about 2.3 litres.

Better get drinking then...


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Consuming in total. But you will get the bulk of that from foods.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Milanski said:


> You're right. I just looked it up. In terms of equasions, this is how to find out how much water AS A MINIMUM we should be drinking:
> 
> body weight in stones x14 = weight in lbs
> 
> ...


Bearing in mind that about 80% of an (uncooked) body is water.

For humans at least - its not that far far-fetched that you eat of the water you need.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Mostly true if you're eating raw fruits and vegetables as many foods including bread have a dehydrative effect.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

...and let's not forget coffee is a diuretic, so we need to compenate for that by drinking more!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Higher requirements for the athletes among us too


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The water in the coffee also counts towards that daily consumption figure, or maybe it even offsets the diuretic effect if you are drinking 6oz or so milk based drinks.

Personally as an average I get through 2.5-3 kg of coffee a month,although this seems to be increasing since I started playing with brewed coffee as well. This is made up of my 1kg DSOL coffee per month and the rest is bought depending on what I come across while out and about in coffee shops, anything that seems worth checking out from the beans forum and any special offers from the deals forum. I also drink 6-8 pints of water a day plus other soft drinks.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> The water in the coffee also counts towards that daily consumption figure, or maybe it even offsets the diuretic effect if you are drinking 6oz or so milk based drinks.


I can't see this being true.

A mate of mine used to drink about ten cups of tea a day claiming the water in the tea helped him stay hydrated only to be told by the doc that he was severely dehydrated (tho he didn't drink any other liquids).


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Check it out all water consumed whether in beverages or in food counts towards the daily total water consumption, just as all salt consumed whether already in the food or added to the food counts.

http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/Goodfood/Pages/water-drinks.aspx

http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-living/nutrition-and-healthy-eating/in-depth/water/art-20044256


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I understand the theory but in reality (as proved by my tea-mad mate), man can not survive on coffee (or tea) alone!

As the first article suggests tho, it's important that we drink other fluids also.


----------



## LeeR (Oct 27, 2013)

Milanski said:


> man can not survive on coffee (or tea) alone!


This is so disappointing but true. As a man with kidney stones I can confirm that hydration is a priority that coffee doesn't contribute to for me. I have to drink extra water to counter the effects of the caffeine


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It's great where this thread has gone - and why this forum is wonderful in being able to generate a path from annual consumption to the doctor's surgery. I was warned off coffee years ago, when I was in my early thirties, by a homeopath who said it would make my arthritis worse.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

15-20 kg per annum.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Circa 18-20 kilos per annum


----------

